
George Orwell's 1984 is our world today - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/06/13/what-orwells-1984-tells-us-about-todays-world-70-years-after-it-was-published/
======
rofo1
"Miller argued that television in the United States teaches a different kind
of conformity than that portrayed in the novel. In the novel, the telescreen
is used to produce conformity to the Party. In Miller’s argument, television
produces conformity to a system of rapacious consumption – through advertising
as well as a focus on the rich and famous. ... Many viewers conform by
measuring themselves against what they see on television, such as dress,
relationships and conduct. In Miller’s words, television has “set the standard
of habitual self-scrutiny.”"

Well, and not only that. As near as I can tell, we are rapidly diverging from
"classical" Christian Western values and substituting them with new values
that are even less tolerant.

I can't tell the last time I've seen a movie or series with a regular family,
male and female without issues like adultery, problems with alcohol, gambling,
perversions, single-parent households, divorces, etc.; with normal kids, that
aren't using drugs, or having sex at age of 14, and so on, and so on.

Can that be a coincidence, sometimes I wonder..

It sure feels like we are gambling with the Western civilization. We are quick
to forget that everything in this world is more or less a result of it,
doesn't matter how politically correct we must be in the "new world order".

Even God cannot defy facts.

Anyway, the article is not worth reading - we are, after all, doing this
ourselves out of our own volition. So, it's a choice. It's still a choice.

------
elvecinodeabajo
Not at all. For me it's like a mix of 1984 and Aldous Huxley's 'Brave New
World'.

~~~
chewz
For me it is Down and Out in Paris and London by Orwell at the moment.

While current technologies might enable Orwellian world in not too distant
future we are very far from 1984.

We are far from propaganda preassure of Stalin's Great Purge or Mao's Great
Leap.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Down_and_Out_in_Paris_and_Lo...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Down_and_Out_in_Paris_and_London)

~~~
elvecinodeabajo
Didn't read. I'll write down the title to remember it and try to read it soon.

Thanks!

------
mugwort13
Yet we are still somehow free to publish or post articles such as these
without being arrested, tortured, interrogated, electrocuted, and having our
heads locked in a rage cage. Perhaps the author is exaggerating just a bit.

~~~
rolltiide
Pack it up everyone, we can talk about it so therefore end of argument

~~~
elvecinodeabajo
We can talk about it, but many people can't. Let's talk about them.

